# Gcv160 Honda engine oil getting into airfilter



## Mikebran (Aug 10, 2015)

Just rebuilt carb, didn't start prior to rebuild. Now smoking from air filter, and oil dripping out of air filter .


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Mikebran said:


> Just rebuilt carb, didn't start prior to rebuild. Now smoking from air filter, and oil dripping out of air filter .


Depending on what equipment the engine is on, if you rebuilt the carb you had to tilt the engine at multi angles to remove and reinstall the carb, remove the air filter and let the engine set overnight in the upright position to let oil drain to where it should be, the filter will probably need to be replace if it is saturated with oil, hopefully all is well. I hate replacing carbs on gcv160, I use scewer sticks to get all the stuff aligned, pain in the butt. Have a good one. Geo


----------

